
The Net Promoter Score (NPS) – Better Than Nothing, Isn’t It? - mrhicks
http://digitalwaveriding.com/the-net-promoter-score-nps-better-than-nothing-isnt-it/
======
lettergram
I actually wrote an improved version... I call it a Promoter Score[1].
Essentially, with the advent of NLP we can actually track who is promoting a
product - instead of asking via a survey how well (on a sliding scale) you
think the product / service was.

The system I developed removes the guess work. It also let me build my
platform:

Https://projectpiglet.com

[1]
[https://projectpiglet.com/getting_started#promotional_score_...](https://projectpiglet.com/getting_started#promotional_score_chart)

